# Work It: 2012 AirRex GTI



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Aloha,
Here's a feature from Air Society of my 2012 Autobahn GTI on AirRex photos by Danny Castillo








Link to Feature:
http://www.airsociety.net/2012/07/work-it-andrew-ramirez-airrex-bagged-mk6-gti/

Just a GTi in HI from volumeHI on Vimeo.

Mahalo!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

looks awesome, jus saw the other feature with u and the black gti on ccw :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

is the rear hitting the tire?


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

wow :heart:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Are your wheels/tires holding you up, or is that full down on the AirRex?


----------



## mk269 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome mk6!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

It would be nice to see this thing on wheels that tuck and see how low the airrex kit actually goes. I am very curious about the front kit. Any pics on the front struts installed? Lower front mount??? 

Also any measurement on the AirRex front strut body length? Diameter? Does it actually thread down through the mount? I'm imagining a sleeve that gets clamped in the lower front mount. What I want to know is if there is a lower mount that the strut threads into, does it thread all the way through? Or does it only thread so far and them bottom out in the lower mount. 


Jesse


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's the video that was shot that day. It took awhile but here it is. Enjoy!

Just a GTi in HI from volumeHI on Vimeo.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

Sweet ride!

Can't wait for my '13 3dr show up....


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

wow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Is anyone else running the new AirRex GTI kit yet?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. congrats on the feature.. hawaii is one of my spots to go


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It would be nice to see this thing on wheels that tuck and see how low the airrex kit actually goes. I am very curious about the front kit. Any pics on the front struts installed? Lower front mount???
> 
> Also any measurement on the AirRex front strut body length? Diameter? Does it actually thread down through the mount? I'm imagining a sleeve that gets clamped in the lower front mount. What I want to know is if there is a lower mount that the strut threads into, does it thread all the way through? Or does it only thread so far and them bottom out in the lower mount.
> 
> ...


I'm betting that the lower mount ins't threaded all the way through unfortunately. There might be a photo of the struts off the car floating around on AirSociety :thumbup:


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!



[email protected] said:


> I'm betting that the lower mount ins't threaded all the way through unfortunately. There might be a photo of the struts off the car floating around on AirSociety :thumbup:


You're correct. I was the first MKVI in NA with these. Initially when we first received these, they were built so that when threaded all the way down they would stop right on the axle. Was disappointed because I could have gone another route and know for sure that the set i bought would go as low as I wanted it too. But AirRex followed through with getting me 30mm shorter struts at no additional cost. So now I can lay frame. The only down side is that I don't get the same lift as the other guys. But I daily drive my car low and it's enough lift to get me over all speed bumps and driveways that I've encountered. Car looks retarded with wheel gap anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

koncdead said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> You're correct. I was the first MKVI in NA with these. Initially when we first received these, they were built so that when threaded all the way down they would stop right on the axle. Was disappointed because I could have gone another route and know for sure that the set i bought would go as low as I wanted it too. But AirRex followed through with getting me 30mm shorter struts at no additional cost. So now I can lay frame. The only down side is that I don't get the same lift as the other guys. But I daily drive my car low and it's enough lift to get me over all speed bumps and driveways that I've encountered. Car looks retarded with wheel gap anyway.


:beer::beer:


----------



## Ryyyyyy (Jan 31, 2012)

>


Anyone else see what I'm seeing with those wobble bolts in those wheels?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ryyyyyy said:


> Anyone else see what I'm seeing with those wobble bolts in those wheels?


something looks off


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

martin13 said:


> something looks off


They don't quite look like they're seated properly.


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

No problems with them this far.


----------



## Ryyyyyy (Jan 31, 2012)

Just because you've had no problems with them so far doesn't mean you wouldn't risk your wheel coming off in the future, possibly endangering your life and others.

Go bore them properly.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

sick video 

super clean ride 

well done mate

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

My only question...does it lay frame in front?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My only question...does it lay frame in front?


:beer::beer:


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My only question...does it lay frame in front?


Ill get you a picture of it laying frame


----------



## carlashaffer2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats how I came up with a few readings.
http://www.********.com/xiaowang1.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang16.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang17.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang15.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang18.jpg


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Are your wheels/tires holding you up, or is that full down on the AirRex?


im wondering the same also your wheel bolts are not on correctly at all


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

koncdead said:


> Ill get you a picture of it laying frame


I'm keen on seeing those as well :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

carlashaffer2 said:


> Thats how I came up with a few readings.
> http://www.********.com/xiaowang1.jpg
> http://www.********.com/xiaowang16.jpg
> http://www.********.com/xiaowang17.jpg
> ...




Links didn't work!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Links didn't work!


You can't actually 'lay frame' on a VW, Brian. C'mon! :laugh:

Typically on the Mk5/6's you can lay the sub frame bolts.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Holy ****, I didn't see the wheel bolts. Wow. Is there a hubcentric ring in there? Cone seat wobbles in a ball seat wheel?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Holy ****, I didn't see the wheel bolts. Wow. Is there a hubcentric ring in there? Cone seat wobbles in a ball seat wheel?


or they are wobble washers for a 14mm wheel and these are drilled for 12mm...


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

martin13 said:


> or they are wobble washers for a 14mm wheel and these are drilled for 12mm...


That refers to the diameter of the hole(shank), not the size of the seat. If the wheel was 12mm drilled, they wouldn't even fit through, let alone act as a pcd variant.


----------

